# New Art Piece Work In Progress...



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

(Wildlife related) artwork in progress, Fox Hunter


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I like it! :2thumb:


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

heh, i like that, very clever play on emotions lol.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I adore this!
I want printed on a t-shirt so I can wear it when I go to the range :flrt:. 

-Elina


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Elina 

When it's finished I could get it printed onto a tee for you - say £20 + p&p?

Let me know : victory:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

PMA said:


> Thanks Elina
> 
> When it's finished I could get it printed onto a tee for you - say £20 + p&p?
> 
> Let me know : victory:


I would love that!
-Elina


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah that's cool reminds me of Fantastic Mr Fox


----------

